# Dune Trailer Re-Score



## Ben Winfield (Dec 28, 2020)

I recently re-scored the dune trailer for a university assessment, let me know what you think!

All sounds are spitfire with some zebra sploshed on.


----------



## telecode101 (Dec 28, 2020)

..


----------



## Rctec (Dec 28, 2020)

Do you really want my opinion?


----------



## Ben Winfield (Dec 28, 2020)

Rctec said:


> Do you really want my opinion?


Any opinion and criticisms are welcome! best way to learn is from mistakes! But doesn't make me any less nervous!


----------



## Ben Winfield (Dec 28, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> The first 10 or 15 secs are too low volume. cant hear much. the middle sort of sounds like if could go with anything -- but doesn't sound particularly Sci-fi-is. Makes me think of Romans in tunics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the feedback! Granted my mixing isn't the best and I'm trying to work on it! The assessment was about demonstrating orchestral composing, so I agree with you in that it's not particularly sci-fi! If I had free reign I would probably do something different. Surprisingly the bit from 2:40 took the least amount of time, just some drums and some pseudo-aleatoric writing, the synth 'dropper' was my amateur attempt to create some interesting sound design haha

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Kobiy86 (Dec 29, 2020)

I fear I am unable to give any technical feedback, but I can give you my opinion: It sounds very good to my ears! It fits quite good to the video. If I would have heard this in the movies, I guess I wouldn’t have thought that the music was part of an university assessment. 
Other than that, I would have chosen some more unique sounddesign elements. And I’m also not sure of what to think about the sound at the end...


----------



## Ben Winfield (Dec 29, 2020)

Kobiy86 said:


> I fear I am unable to give any technical feedback, but I can give you my opinion: It sounds very good to my ears! It fits quite good to the video. If I would have heard this in the movies, I guess I wouldn’t have thought that the music was part of an university assessment.
> Other than that, I would have chosen some more unique sounddesign elements. And I’m also not sure of what to think about the sound at the end...


Thank you so much! Yes, I agree with the sound design comment, I'm working on getting better, the sound at the end was my attempt! I think it would've been better without the riser, and just the 'drop', but live and learn!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 29, 2020)

As a trailer it felt well put together, not really a fan of ostinato strings in this context and it feels a little generic for a epic scifi movie. Technically I think it is very good and does not sound like a student project. Thematically and style doesn't quite work for me.


----------



## Ben Winfield (Dec 29, 2020)

Markrs said:


> As a trailer it felt well put together, not really a fan of ostinato strings in this context and it feels a little generic for a epic scifi movie. Technically I think it is very good and does not sound like a student project. Thematically and style doesn't quite work for me.


Thank you, my lecturer made many of the same comments.


----------



## Nicholas (Dec 31, 2020)

just from a technical standpoint, you REALLY need to work on the percussion... it's too loud, somewhat cheesy (maybe try lowering velocities and making up for it with volume), and get rid of these crash cymbals, sounds like a marching band. (I hope this hasn't come across too harsh, if it did: english isn't my primary language)

otherwise I like it, although there seem to be some timing issues with the ostinatoes. but I'm very tired, maybe it's in my head...


----------



## Ben Winfield (Dec 31, 2020)

Nicholas said:


> just from a technical standpoint, you REALLY need to work on the percussion... it's too loud, somewhat cheesy (maybe try lowering velocities and making up for it with volume), and get rid of these crash cymbals, sounds like a marching band. (I hope this hasn't come across too harsh, if it did: english isn't my primary language)
> 
> otherwise I like it, although there seem to be some timing issues with the ostinatoes. but I'm very tired, maybe it's in my head...


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## markleake (Jan 22, 2021)

Actually Ben, I quite liked this.

There's a few things to be fixed, sure, but that is like anything anyone produces, especially when still learning the ropes. It works better than anything I could do in this style.

You can argue it doesn't fully fit the sci-fi feel, but you can also argue this _should_ have more of a trailer feel anyway, because the visuals are cut together scenes.

In terms of musicality, I really don't mind the simple theme at all. Often something simple can be all that is needed -- in this case it has a sweeping feel that works great for the brass. And for me your track sets mood and tension very well.

Anyway... just saying, I liked it. Well done, and hope you learned much from the process.


----------



## Ben Winfield (Jan 23, 2021)

markleake said:


> Actually Ben, I quite liked this.
> 
> There's a few things to be fixed, sure, but that is like anything anyone produces, especially when still learning the ropes. It works better than anything I could do in this style.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Those are very kind words!


----------

